# Possible demasoni issue please help



## Deadhead7 (Nov 25, 2008)

I am fairly new to the hobby and could use some help figuring out what this is on one of my smaller demasoni.








Sorry for the blurry pics the concern is the growth on the underside 








another shot








and a third.
Water parameters are good (ammonia and nitrite 0, nitrates under 40 ppm),tank is a 55 gallon (48 inch) and I have 12 demasoni 6 rusties and 5 yellow labs. As I am kind of new this is freaking me out so if someone could tell me what they think this is I would really appreciate it.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It looks like he / she might have a prolapsed rectum. It could be from a blockage of some sort.

I would try isolating the fish in a hospital tank and add epsom salt at 1 cup per 100G. Dissolve it in tank water first. If there is a blockage, this might aid in clearing it.

Sometimes, it just gets worse and there is nothing you can do. Sometimes it lasts for quite some time and then just disappears.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

100% concur, You really know your stuff.
Best treatment may not work but worth a shot.


----------



## Deadhead7 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you I will give that a shot I really appreciate the help. I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## Deadhead7 (Nov 25, 2008)

Got him into the hospital tank, treated with the epsom salt as directed, was wondering if I need to add more salt at any point. Also the affected area has what looks like white fuzz around it now, is that normal? Ty for the help.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Can you post another pic? I've never seen anything like this get a fuzzy substance around it. You may be dealing with infection, as well, or a fungal issue.

How is the fish behaving? Is it eating normally?

Has the protrusion retracted back up into the body at all?

How long has this tank been set up?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?

You only replace as much epsom salt as you remove with a water change. You should also be doing frequent water changes at this point...Anytime you have health issues they will help speed along the recovery.


----------



## Deadhead7 (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't have everything you asked for but I will answer what I can now. As for a new pic I am having a really hard time getting a clear shot even thou he is in a bare bottom tank by himself atm. I will post a couple of the best I can come up with for now, and any tips on how to get a better shot will be appreciated. He is pretty much just floating in one spot, not very active. I attempted to feed him yesterday and he did not seem interested.

As a side note to that, when I did his 50% water change today(water changes on the hospital tank are 50% daily), some of the food granules left on the bottom from yesterday evenings feeding also seemed to have a bit of fuzz on them. The protrusion does seem just a bit smaller, and is no longer red in one spot, it is all white now. This tank was set up for 48 hours before he went in but was put together with filter media from an established tank. I will have the water parameters in a few hours, I need to go back to the fish store for a new test kit. My normal tank maintanence routine is a 30-50% water change weekly with spot changes of 5-10 gallons in between if I feel the sand looks to dirty( I have white sand and I hate it to look messy><)

These are the best couple pics I can get atm, again any advice on how to get better ones would be appreciated.

























The fuzz does seem to have lessened some since my first post. I hope some of this info helps.


----------



## Deadhead7 (Nov 25, 2008)

Update on this situation, it seems to have gotten worse. The fish in question in the hospital tank died sometime last night, and now I have 2 more demasoni, including my favorite male, who are acting funny. The first one started swimming vertically last night, and is now hanging out at the top of the tank just barely hanging on from what I can tell. The second is spending most of his time hiding behind a heater swimming vertically, although he will still swim normally if chased. I did notice some stringy feces still hanging off the one at the top of the tank, which has increased as of today. I will be posting water parameters in a couple hours. Please help I don't want to lose these fish ><








picture of the fish who is staying at the top of the tank when i first noticed the stringy poop








string has gotten much longer in this pic








picture of the one hanging by the heater (sorry about the tape in the way)
if anyone has any suggestions please let me know


----------



## Deadhead7 (Nov 25, 2008)

Tank parameters checked a few minutes ago, ammonia @.2 (still a fairly new tank), nitrite @ 0, nitrate @ 35. Checked with liquid test kit.


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

It sounds like you have Bloat - I would use Jungle Parasite Clear tabs immediately in the whole tank..

You might wait and see how Kim (Cichlidaholic) responds.. she knows her stuff.


----------



## Deadhead7 (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone else care to weigh in? Still not sure whats going on.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

You can even see the tell tail white stringy poo.
Yes, bloat, sorry.


----------

